# 20v dewalt impact users... Please advise.



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone out there using a 20v 3/8 (smaller tool size) or 1/2 impact wrench in an auto shop environment? I have lots of 20v tools, but I want to get a square drive impact for work so I can bring home my 1/4 drive impact. What do you use? I'm afraid the 1/2 gun will be too bulky for under the car work , but I'd like the extra power so I can bust lugs with it and use it for alignments. 

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Jan 30, 2015)

You are probably correct. I have quite a few cordless impact guns, and they are kinda bulky. I have a very compact 1/2 drive Hitachi that I like alot. A little smaller then what you are looking for at 12v, but it works very well. It has about 130-140lb of break loose force and 120 tightening. A little light for heavy duty use, but I like it better then dragging a air hose.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah... I just went to lowes and held the bigger 1/2 impact. I think I'm going with the 3/8 tool. They have them for 98 bucks on ebay and it will be a good fit in my lineup. I've invested a bunch in the 20v line and like them overall so I don't think this won't disappoint... It's rated at 150 ft lb so it should cut it. For now.


----------



## mopar3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Milwaukee fuel brushless 1/2 and 3/8 drive.


----------



## mopar3 (Jan 30, 2015)

3/8 drive is 200ftlbls 1/2 is 700 fwd 1100 ftlbls rev


----------



## mopar3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Not sold at HD http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-1...t-2-Battery-Kit-2796-23-/400847348958?vxp=mtr


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 30, 2015)

.. Yeah... That's a sweet kit, but I'm looking at 100 bucks for a bare tool. Add that to the $700 I already spent to get the 8 tools, 7 batteries, and two chargers I have now. It's a little late to switch up.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 30, 2015)

If I go 1/2 inch it will likely be the mac tools impact to add in to the pile.


----------



## jonsered14 (Jan 30, 2015)

Go w snap on expensive but very well worth it as i work in a shop filld w nuthing but snap on tools would have it no other way


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Doesn't dewalt make three different impact guns in their 20v line? A friend has the large anvil 1/2 and the thing is huge. Dont they make a small anvil 3/8 and 1/2? Might be called a compact.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not a snap on fan. I actually used to be a tool man. My shop has a very nice snap on guy that provides great service..... I'm just not interested in paying for his services. 

I'm not really interested in any other tool companies cordless kits. If I were to switch, Milwaukee would get my business. I think snap on has a poor selection on impacts. The mac 20v impacts compliment the dewalt line and the 1/2 impact is way nicer. I do really like snap ons little micro driver kit, but I already have a 12v litium hitachi kit for interior work and it does a nice job. Not to mention $389 for the kit.... That's crazy.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 30, 2015)

stevetheboatguy said:


> Doesn't dewalt make three different impact guns in their 20v line? A friend has the large anvil 1/2 and the thing is huge. Dont they make a small anvil 3/8 and 1/2? Might be called a compact.


Yes.
They have 3/8 and 1/2 small drivers w/ approx 150 ftlbs and a larger 1/2 with 300 ftlbs. Then mac tools sell a 1/2" 725 ftlb to top off the line,


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Jan 30, 2015)

10-4 you are definitely more informed then most! You will choose wisely I do believe.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 30, 2015)

I bought the 3/8.. I'll review it later. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 10, 2015)

Just an fyi. I work for a towing company doing heavy duty(semi truck) and use a mac 1/2 20v. It will pull drive shaft and axle shafts all day with out trouble. Only not cut it once and then the snap-on 1/2 wouldn't cut it, had to use a 3/4.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 10, 2015)

I've used the 3/8 for a week now and I have really liked it. It's not a lug nut machine, though it will do it if needed, but it's a big step up in snot from the smaller 1/4 drive unit. I'm glad I went with it.


----------

